# Pard z Jirkova dvora



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

does anyone have any information on this dog himself and how he produces or has produced?
or the lines he falls back on like Quanto?
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=560337


----------

